# fRiDay nIte cLubbinG EnsEmble*1st fotd plz be lenient



## jenjen_lin (Aug 18, 2007)

:eek2:u wouldn't believe this but apart from putting this together to go party all night long..i actually got the 'inspiration' if u may call it that..from a box of matches w/the 3  plumes.  umm also this is my first fotd so plz forgive if it looks crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  here's the stuff i used...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_**face** _ Nars makeup primer, Smashbox photofinish color correcting 
**cheeks*  * M.A.C. Dollymix, M.A.C. Honour, Benefit 10
**eyes**      M.A.C. Brow Shader Buttery/Taupe, M.A.C. Eyeshadows                 (Expensive Pink, Antiqued, Smoke-Green, Honey Lust), M.A.C.    
                Fluidline Blitz & Glitz, Benefit Eye Bright, Shu Uemura Metallic 
                Khaki Eye Pencil, Clinque Lash Doubling Mascara.
* *lips** M.A.C Viva Glam V Lipstick, M.A.C. Viva Glam V Lipglass.
* *tools** Brushes 129, 187, 190, 316, 212, 219, 213, 224, 266. Shu Uemura Eye lash curler.
-->Pic #1 My before pic..as u can see i have horrible red bags n wrinkles under my eyes <must rub excessively lol due to itchy allergies+late nights cramming for exams> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















-->from Pic #2..apply Nars Makeup Primer to entire face followed by Smashbox Photofinish Color Correcting Primer..yep i use two primers *crazy* reasons due to very dry skin, allergies, wrinkles from rubbing etc. I admit that Photofinish is a bit difficult to use due to rubbing off but once u get the hang of applying it properly it really does wonders.
--> Pic#3..i used brush #190 to apply M.A.C. Studio Fix NC25 cuz for me it gives me better coverage compared to the sponge in the compact. And just for under my eyes i used Studio Fix NC30 to give a better camouflauge for my circles/bags. 
--> Pic #4..I used brush #266 to apply M.A.C. Brow Shader buttery/taupe onto brow and brow bone.
--> Pic #5..Pulled my eye to the side lol and used brush #212 to apply M.A.C. Fluidline in Blitz & Glitz.  I applied Clinque's  Lash  Doubling Mascara, wait for it to dry then curl w/Shu Uemura's Eyelash Curler..afterwards I applied Shu Uemura's False Eyelashes in CRS 7 Brown <note: most difficult task of them all..i really wanted to cry! it took super long! argh!>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









---> Pic #6...Line eyes w/Shu Uemura's Metallic Khaki eye pencil on lower & upper lids.
---> Pic #7..Suck it in n applied M.A.C. Dollymix onto cheekbone w/brush # 187.
---> Pic #8..I then used Benefit 10 which I absolutely adore! cuz it makes ur face appear slimmer w/no hassle of having to apply more than 2 blushes/msfs etc...apply below cheek .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













........--> Pic #9..sorry i couldn't give the intricate detailed pics of applying each of the eyeshadows here but this is a semi-halfly done effect...what i did was apply M.A.C.s eyeshadows in Expensive pink to the furthest left top corner of eye, followed by Antiqued in the middle and to top off the matchbox inspiration of the plume I applied to the furthest right corner end of my eye Green-Smoke to give the effect. I then dabbed yet another M.A.C. eyeshadow Honey Lust onto the top of the three eyeshadows n sorta 'meshed/mixed' it together w/brush #224 and then followed below is --> Pic #10 to give u the transition lol...note I'm  not done yet until --> Pic #11..I applied Lipstick & Lipglass in Viva Glam V the only ones I ever swear by. --> Pic #12 above..almost done...and voila the finishing shots in the pics below :dance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




first w/flash n the others w/no flash in macro) sorry was experimenting shots w/hair down then half way up etc

















 Thank You So much for viewing...hope my fotd was ok w/u all :balloons:


----------



## jenjen_lin (Aug 18, 2007)

um sorry guys if the pics are messed up...dunno what happened cuz they were in good order etc before i published the thread :x


----------



## Hilly (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tut! i just bought dollymix and cant wait to use it!


----------



## frocher (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do  a tut!  Love the lips.


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Aug 18, 2007)

i think the look is nice, but it should be blended more...just my opinion. =]


----------



## Lizz (Aug 18, 2007)

^ agree. I think you look fab with just eyeliner!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 18, 2007)

Super nice.


----------



## breathless (Aug 19, 2007)

this is great! good job!


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 19, 2007)

great look, and great for you, though I agree with MAC_fanatic - it should be blended more, it just looks incomplete, to me.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree with the ladies above me, it could've been blended more. Unless of course you were going for something geometrical.

You've got a great face though; the Smashbox seems to work for you.


----------



## user79 (Aug 19, 2007)

To make it a bit easier to view next time, just put spaces between your pics and put the directions underneath each pic. 

Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## MACrazy (Aug 19, 2007)

looks good......but could improve by blending more


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 19, 2007)

I really dont want to sound mean, but your eyeshadow looks messy...You should invest in a good blending brush and blend the colours together and outwards, it looks weird when it just 'stops' below your browbone. You really need some blending skill to pull this look off...


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry but, it Loooks incomplete. It needs some blending. 

Great set of brushes and makeup tho.


----------



## RoseMe (Aug 20, 2007)

You are such a beautiful girl!  Please show us more of your looks as you make a perfect model for make-up tutorial! Try some of the suggestions above and show us again which will help all of us learn!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## jenjen_lin (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I really dont want to sound mean, but your eyeshadow looks messy...You should invest in a good blending brush and blend the colours together and outwards, it looks weird when it just 'stops' below your browbone. You really need some blending skill to pull this look off..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I agree with the ladies above me, it could've been blended more. Unless of course you were going for something geometrical.

You've got a great face though; the Smashbox seems to work for you._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puppy_love_1041* 

 
_great look, and great for you, though I agree with MAC_fanatic - it should be blended more, it just looks incomplete, to me._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_fanatic* 

 
_i think the look is nice, but it should be blended more...just my opinion. =]_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACrazy* 

 
_looks good......but could improve by blending more_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_......_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_Sorry but, it Loooks incomplete. It needs some blending. 

Great set of brushes and makeup tho._

 





 ROFLOL...ok enough on all and every single one of the blending lectures...and yes I did "try" to blend the thing ROFLOL besides that there's actually suppose to be an effect there but it didn't appear at all on cam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (with the exception to those who quoted that the colors didn't exactly go together my response to that oh well...hehehe...But Thanx for the great comments to keep me going


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes I think we've had enough comments on the blending now, I think she got it.


----------



## n_c (Aug 22, 2007)

U did a good job


----------



## KTB (Aug 22, 2007)

I think it's great. You are gorgeous and can totally pull off just eyeliner and mascara, wow!

I think it looks cool the way it is even if everyone else says it should be blended more  Sometimes that's a neat effect in itself.


----------



## missnath (Nov 20, 2007)

wow jen u pulled it off! lol i dont think i can give out tut like u did.. ur lips look soo nice there. u should wear the lipstick more often!! i just became a member *ur fault*.. lets shop make up in HK again!!! x)


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 20, 2007)

gorgeous


----------

